# Recoil pads



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've got an old Coast to Coast that was my grandpas that I just refinished. Somewhere in its life it's recoil pad was lost. Before I decided I was going to refinish it I got a cheap $10 slip on pad that looks hideous! Now that it's all prettied up I want something that's not going to look like a turd on the stock of my shotgun. Any idea where I could get a nice replacement pad that screws or adheres onto it?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You will probably have to get a grind to fit type of recoil pad, unless the dimensions of the stock are the same as one of the current factory pads.

Kick eze and Limbsaver make really good pads.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Limbsaver would be my choice, try and find one that is close and make it fit


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

How would I make it fit? Just shave it down or something? I went to Cabelas last night and they've got a bunch of different ones but none for a Coast to Coast, so now I'll have to bring it in to find one that fits close to it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

file it, grind it, I guess. Never had to make one fit, but I know gunsmiths do it all the time. get as close as possible, and custom fit the rest


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Go online at the Limbsaver website and print off some of the templates for the direct fit recoil pad and see if one will fit your gun. I found one to match a rifle I have that wasn't listed on the package.


----------

